# Views on Wolf of Wilderness kibble



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi anyone tried this just wanted opitions on it?


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

ive been looking at it seems ok


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

which flavour are you looking at i might order a couple of the bogof but tbh 2kg wont last 5 mins here lol


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I've tried it with my lot, but recently swapped to Millies Wolfheart as the kibble size of the WOW was to large for my smallest dog.


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I've tried it with my lot, but recently swapped to Millies Wolfheart as the kibble size of the WOW was to large for my smallest dog.


did it go down well apart from the size ? wont bother my two monsters


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

hackertime said:


> did it go down well apart from the size ? wont bother my two monsters


Yep, no problems


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

might order bet these dogs are sick of me messing with their food haha there is a offer on zooplus for both wet nd dry food


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

I have been looking at this aswell, with only have 3 little dogs good lasts a little bit longer. Looks quite decent!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Tilly is currently on Millies the Highland mix but after a month on it seems to have gone off it. I get itching feet after feeding the same food for a while I wouldn't want to eat the same thing day in day out. I need to do a treat order from zooplus anyway so I'll just take the plunge and order it 
Thanks everyone


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Wolf of the Wilderness kibble...

Not bad...but uses 41% fresh meat as in chicken for the venison one...then 10% hydolysed poultry which is fine for dogs with allergies. Using poultry as a term should have no problems. 10% venison meal...so there is your venison which is a good high quality source of venison for your dog. So 61% high meat content, is a pretty misleading...
Fresh meat contains a lot of water. Once processed, then what's left of the meat, can be very little...

Also lots of poultry fats....not good for allergies.

Although I feed a similar food for mine off amazon...and my little ones have lilys kitchen too which is all fresh meat.

I would not hesitate myself to buy this food ...i just cannot give it to Stan who cannot have chicken!

If it suits your budget, your lifestyle, see if it suits your dog. You may find its their perfect food.


----------



## froglet (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I saw this on offer at zooplus.com yesterday.......


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

What gets me is the image they're trying to project with the name. 
There's no kibble in the wilderness and wolves don't eat it.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> What gets me is the image they're trying to project with the name.
> There's no kibble in the wilderness and wolves don't eat it.


I nearly commented on the package..its a lovely wolf. However that's very clever thinking....

All though all kibble that has the word Natural in the title always draws the eye too...


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Just received sample of happy dog Africa grain free, ostrich and potato unfortunately it's all in german so don't know if it's good or bad!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

hackertime said:


> Just received sample of happy dog Africa grain free, ostrich and potato unfortunately it's all in german so don't know if it's good or bad!


This might help
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/happy_dog/happy_dog_supreme_sensible/138734

Only 18% ostrich dried meat in the whole thing! Not astounding for a ridiculously high price!


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

I just used my brain and went on zooplus yes it's extremely expensive for what it is ,won't be bothering lol


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

rachelholmes said:


> Tilly is currently on Millies the Highland mix but after a month on it seems to have gone off it. I get itching feet after feeding the same food for a while I wouldn't want to eat the same thing day in day out. I need to do a treat order from zooplus anyway so I'll just take the plunge and order it
> Thanks everyone


Let us know what you think im very tempted to get some


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

hackertime said:


> Let us know what you think im very tempted to get some


I will do its been dispatched so shouldn't be long till its arrives


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Order arrived on Friday afternoon but Tilly is away til Weds with my parents so not tested it yet on her 
My thoughts are it smells good (for dog food anyway), the kibble pieces are a good size for Tilly I'm gonna start her on 90g as she is never fed anywhere near rda for 10kg dog 
I noticed u commented on all about dog food post on fb that u'd ordered some which flavour did you get @hackertime


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

My blobs like it  we've had the duck one and the venison one.
6/6 good poopings and 6/6 empty bowls!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks @BlueJay I've got the lamb and salmon one as the Millie's she currently on is duck n vension and seems to be goin off it


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Ordered the buy 1kg get 1kg free just to see how it goes the duck, salmon and the chicken / venison. Didn't bother with the lamb as hacker generally stinks to high heaven on lamb............saying that this Orijen is perfuming dodges bum something terrible lol


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I get a free bag with my Zooplus points on a regular basis. Ned loves it (he gets a small hand when i put him to bed) and it must be appetising as one of my cats goes nuts for it.

Tempted to try a big bag next time i need to get dried food.


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Ours has arrived but going to have to wait a few days can't imagine what a mixture of remaining skinners / Orijen and this new one will do to bottoms. Lol


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Gave Tilly a piece of it yest she took it and look at it as to say what's this. Tomorrow is her first day 50/50 I'm doin 3 days of this and one day 25/75 wolf of wilderness to use the millies up so we'll see if she likes it tomorrow properly


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Well Tilly doesn't seem impressed with her new food ￼


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

She did eat it eventually but not with any enthusiasm


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

No hackers not that bothered with it, he's ate it but didn't get any enthusiasm from him!


----------



## Kazm63 (Mar 2, 2020)

I've got a Rottweiler, I found WOW after researching anal gland problems, Max had a terrible time with this costing a lot in vets bills. Since starting him on WOW his poops are good and his coat is amazing , people even comment on how well he looks. He loves the taste and there's usually an offer on Zooplus. I definitely won't be changing back to his old food.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

hackertime said:


> Just received sample of happy dog Africa grain free, ostrich and potato unfortunately it's all in german so don't know if it's good or bad!


I have occasionally bought Happy Dog for my two mainly because my vet stocks it. However, I much prefer(and I think the dogs do also) Farmina N&D or Carnilove.

Wolf of Wilderness is Zooplus's own brand . I haven't tried the kibble and don't think I will, but I do buy the WOW wet food which the dogs really like. And it's reasonably priced as well!


----------

